# panbesy 30mg(pentrimine)



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

hi i have just put in an order for some of the above named, from what i can gather they are pretty good weight less pills, which make the brain release ephadrine amongst others into the body, but also suppress apertite, just wondering if any of you had tried or came accross these,

not for me btw they are for my girlfriends mates


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

looking at the pharmacology of them i'd have thought ephedrine was just as good...


----------



## HGH (Apr 8, 2009)

my missus is an expert on these, if you get the right make they are really good and surpress your appetite without buzzing your tits off, and you dont have food on your mind all the time but you can eat on them.Some makes dont work at all where as others take a week to kick in and some work straight away.You should pay around 1quid per tab.let me know what the Pembesy ones are like as my other half hasnt tried this brand yet.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

HGH said:


> my missus is an expert on these, if you get the right make they are really good and surpress your appetite without buzzing your tits off, and you dont have food on your mind all the time but you can eat on them.Some makes dont work at all where as others take a week to kick in and some work straight away.You should pay around 1quid per tab.let me know what the Pembesy ones are like as my other half hasnt tried this brand yet.


 yeah a quid each sounds about right, mine are aound 1.20 each, yeah when the results are in ill pass them on, only got them a few for now to see how they react


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

Is this a mispelling of Phentermine ?

Getting that stuff is like gold dust, I havent seen anyone with it for about year, and back then was triple what you guys are saying.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

yeah, bad spelling mate, when was the last time you heard anyone with it?


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

There was a wash of it around liverpool early last year, not heard of it since.

There was Grey and Yellow capsule with Phentermine 15mg printed on them, they was about a size 3 capsule, then there was some Maroon and Grey capsules about a size 1, with Phentermine 30mg printed on them.

The stuff inside was what looked like shotgun blast, tiny yellow balls. maybe the 1/4 the size of a match head.

They was amazingly good, total appetite anhilation, used to go whole day forgetting to eat.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

got them this morning, they where blue and see through with P30 on the side, tell you what they are like when me bird tries them


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

They sound more like Fastin.

Are they little plasticy looking balls that look like shotgun pellets ? the fakes never seem to look like this.

Look up the sides for fenflouromine and dexfenflouromine compared to phentermine, if they match the former 2, STOP!!! both those are often used in the fakes out of thailand, and both mess with your heart in a lasting and irreversable way.


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

ill take picture later when i finish work, yeah they have pellets inside, has no writing just a p30


----------



## gambitbullet (Dec 12, 2008)

well here are two pictures that i have taken, what dya think


----------



## Bomb (May 21, 2009)

They look right, very very similar to Fastin.

I've never seen a fake with the little plastic balls inside, so likely to be real


----------

